# Recht auf Reparatur: Apple will gegen Gesetzesentwurf vorgehen



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Recht auf Reparatur: Apple will gegen Gesetzesentwurf vorgehen*

					Apple will sich gegen sog. ''Recht auf Reparatur'' wehren, welches Unternehmen verpflichten soll, Ersatzteile und Reparaturanleitungen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ein entsprechender Gesetzentwurf liegt in einigen US-Bundesstaaten vor. Auch andere Unternehmen sind dagegen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Recht auf Reparatur: Apple will gegen Gesetzesentwurf vorgehen*


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Apple ist ja dafür bekannt teuren Schrott zu verkaufen, der sich nicht reparieren lässt. Würde natürlich deren Geschäftsmodell kaputt machen.


----------



## Casurin (18. Februar 2017)

Jaja, die gefahr das jemand es schlecht repariert wird durch offizielle Ersatzteile gesteigert oder wie? Klingt ja fasst so, als wäre die Reperatur mit billig china-Immitaten sicherer XD


----------



## Ramons01 (18. Februar 2017)

So ein Gesetz würde ich vollkommen unterstützen, auch bei uns.
Handys sind mittlerweile zu sehr auf "wegwerfen und neu kaufen" ausgerichtet. Da wären solche Reparaturen deutlich besser.

Aber Firmen wollen natürlich keinen funktionierenden Gebrauchtmarkt, sondetlrn viele Neukäufe.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

Bloß den Kuchen nicht mit anderen Teilen. Das ist ein Klumpen Elektronik in Plastik gehüllt und kein Weltwunder das es vor Neugier zu schützen gilt


----------



## azzih (18. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Apple ist ja dafür bekannt teuren Schrott zu verkaufen, der sich nicht reparieren lässt. Würde natürlich deren Geschäftsmodell kaputt machen.



Als könnte man andere Smartphones und Tablets reparieren... Selbst einfacher Akkutausch können heute über 90% der Smartphones über 200€ nicht mehr. Warum auch, die Dinger werden ja quasi bei vielen jedes Jahr ausgetauscht.


----------



## The-GeForce (18. Februar 2017)

ich fände so ein Recht ganz hervorragend! Aber, man höre und staune, ich kann Apple diesmal sogar voll und ganz verstehen!

Stellt euch mal vor was in den USA los ist, wenn irgend so ein texanischer Kleingeist meint, sein Iphone mit einem 6er Schraubenschlüssel und einer Mistgabel reparieren zu müssen, dabei das Gerät in zu feinstem Sand zermahlen wird, sich das Lithium aus dem Akku entzündet, der arme, völlig unschuldige Bauern vor lauter Schreck sein Doppelkorn verschüttet, in der Lache am Boden ausrutscht und sich beim hinfallen mit der eigenen Schrotflinte (die in Texas aus Tradition bei jeglichen handwerklichen Arbeiten griffbereit sein muss) den kleinen Zeh wegballert.

Danach kann Apple dicht machen, weil sie weder hinreichend vor den Gefahren des Akkus, noch vor der Wirkung von Alkohol, noch vor der Rutschgefahr beim Verschütten von Flüssigkeit gewarnt haben.

Summa summarum: Für jeden, der den Unterschied zwischen einem Kreuz- und einem Schlitzschraubendreher auch ohne Hinschauen auswendig aufsagen kann, wäre so ein Gesetz super. Endlich nicht mehr bei jeder Kleinigkeit den halben Kaufpreis noch einmal blechen zu müssen (was in der Regel dann eher im Neukauf endet) sondern selbst Dinge wieder reparieren zu können wäre echt toll. Aber in einem Land, in dem man Millionen machen kann, indem man sich heißen Kaffee in den Schritt kippt, wäre so etwas fatal. Ob so etwas in der EU jemals kommt? Ich glaube es nicht. Dafür sind die Lobbyisten in sämtlichen Parlamenten zu zahlreich und einflussreich.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Als könnte man andere Smartphones und Tablets reparieren... Selbst einfacher Akkutausch können heute über 90% der Smartphones über 200€ nicht mehr. Warum auch, die Dinger werden ja quasi bei vielen jedes Jahr ausgetauscht.



Genau das ist das Problem. Deshalb ist ja auch der RAM so teuer. Weil die meinen eben 4 GiB verbauen zu müssen, die hinterher auf dem Schrott landen. Beim PC bleibt der RAM jahrelang drin und lässt sich später auch noch weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (18. Februar 2017)

Mich stört vor allem das es immer mehr Hersteller gibt die den Akku fest verbauen, obwohl dieses Teil ein Verschleißteil ist. Wenn der dann mal fällig wird, muss man das ganze Gerät einschicken und dann wirds teuer, anstatt das man sich einfach einen neuen Akku bestellt und selber einbaut.(die meisten kaufen einfach neu, so wie das vom Hersteller auch angedacht ist) Mein 2009er Handy wäre schon fällig gewesen, hätte es keinen wechselbaren Akku und das hätte mir gar nicht gefallen. Bis auf dem Akku ist es immer noch top wie am ersten Tag, den Plastikklotz kann man auch mal runter fallen lassen ohne das irgend was kaputt geht, genau so will ich das haben.

Bei Wireless Mäusen geht das ganze auch schon los Beispiel Logitech MX Master. Fest verbauter Akku, sehr klein damit er möglichst schnell verschleißt und man ihn oft laden muss und keine Möglichkeit ihn selber zu wechseln.(Stichwort: geplante Obsoleszenz) Ich hoffe echt das dieser Trend bald ein Ende findet. Für uns und die Umwelt hat das alles nur Nachteile, für den Gewinn der Firmen ist dieser Trend natürlich perfekt.


----------



## Crush4r (18. Februar 2017)

Kasmopaya_PCGH schrieb:


> Mich stört vor allem das es immer mehr Hersteller gibt die den Akku fest verbauen, obwohl dieses Teil ein Verschleißteil ist. Wenn der dann mal fällig wird, muss man das ganze Gerät einschicken und dann wirds teuer, anstatt das man sich einfach einen neuen Akku bestellt und selber einbaut.(die meisten kaufen einfach neu, so wie das vom Hersteller auch angedacht ist) Mein 2009er Handy wäre schon fällig gewesen, hätte es keinen wechselbaren Akku und das hätte mir gar nicht gefallen. Bis auf dem Akku ist es immer noch top wie am ersten Tag, den Plastikklotz kann man auch mal runter fallen lassen ohne das irgend was kaputt geht, genau so will ich das haben.
> 
> Bei Wireless Mäusen geht das ganze auch schon los Beispiel Logitech MX Master. Fest verbauter Akku, sehr klein damit er möglichst schnell verschleißt und man ihn oft laden muss und keine Möglichkeit ihn selber zu wechseln.(Stichwort: geplante Obsoleszenz) Ich hoffe echt das dieser Trend bald ein Ende findet. Für uns und die Umwelt hat das alles nur Nachteile, für den Gewinn der Firmen ist dieser Trend natürlich perfekt.



nunja. dafür gibt es gesetze. ElektroG - Einzelnorm

technisch gesehen kann man JEDES gerät so konstruieren, dass das entfernen der akkus für jeden möglich ist. allerdings wollen das die hersteller nicht, davon ab sind für das gesetz keine enstprechenden strafen vorgesehen, außerdem muss jemand konsequent dagegen klagen. also eigendlich ein gesetz welches völlig fürn A**** is xD


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (18. Februar 2017)

Genau so schauts aus, es gibt schon die ersten Gesetze gegen sowas, aber bewirkt haben sie bis jetzt nicht viel. 

Es wird immer schlimmer und für uns, immer teurer. Stichwort Preisanstiege im PC Bereich durch Smartphones und Tablets die die Fabriken fluten. Zum "jedes Jahr ein neues Handy kaufen" kommt nun "Akku kann nicht gewechselt werden, es wird weg geworfen" dazu. Die Hersteller verdienen am Akkutausch und am Neukauf. Rekordgewinne garantiert. Übelst...


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Und die Umwelt wird mit tonnenweise Elektroschrott belastet.

Dazu werden die knappen Ressourcen für irgendwelche Iphones verschwendet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Februar 2017)

Crush4r schrieb:


> technisch gesehen kann man JEDES gerät so konstruieren, dass das entfernen der akkus für jeden möglich ist.


Richtig.
Hoch lebe rft.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Februar 2017)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor was in den USA los ist, wenn irgend so ein texanischer Kleingeist meint, sein Iphone mit einem 6er Schraubenschlüssel und einer Mistgabel reparieren zu müssen, dabei das Gerät in zu feinstem Sand zermahlen wird, sich das Lithium aus dem Akku entzündet, der arme, völlig unschuldige Bauern vor lauter Schreck sein Doppelkorn verschüttet, in der Lache am Boden ausrutscht und sich beim hinfallen mit der eigenen Schrotflinte (die in Texas aus Tradition bei jeglichen handwerklichen Arbeiten griffbereit sein muss) den kleinen Zeh wegballert.



Man kann die Haftung auch relativ einfach ausschließen, in den AGBs wird das regelmäßig gemacht, das ist also kein Problem.



Kasmopaya_PCGH schrieb:


> Mich stört vor allem das es immer mehr Hersteller gibt die den Akku fest verbauen, obwohl dieses Teil ein Verschleißteil ist. Wenn der dann mal fällig wird, muss man das ganze Gerät einschicken und dann wirds teuer, anstatt das man sich einfach einen neuen Akku bestellt und selber einbaut.(die meisten kaufen einfach neu, so wie das vom Hersteller auch angedacht ist) Mein 2009er Handy wäre schon fällig gewesen, hätte es keinen wechselbaren Akku und das hätte mir gar nicht gefallen. Bis auf dem Akku ist es immer noch top wie am ersten Tag, den Plastikklotz kann man auch mal runter fallen lassen ohne das irgend was kaputt geht, genau so will ich das haben.
> 
> Bei Wireless Mäusen geht das ganze auch schon los Beispiel Logitech MX Master. Fest verbauter Akku, sehr klein damit er möglichst schnell verschleißt und man ihn oft laden muss und keine Möglichkeit ihn selber zu wechseln.(Stichwort: geplante Obsoleszenz) Ich hoffe echt das dieser Trend bald ein Ende findet. Für uns und die Umwelt hat das alles nur Nachteile, für den Gewinn der Firmen ist dieser Trend natürlich perfekt.



Der Punkt ist das verhältnismäßig wenig Leute ihren Akku austauschen und sich die Hersteller diese Option recht einfach sparen können. Ich persönlich kenne keinen, der dies in den letzten 10 Jahren getan hat (der letzte hat vor 15 Jahren einen neuen Akku für sein uraltes Siemenshandy gekauft). Man muß auch sagen dass sich die Qualität der Akkus stark verbessert hat, man denke an die uralten 30GB iPods, die nach 18 Monaten völlig hinüber waren, soetwas gibt es heute (zum Glück) fast nichtmehr. LG hatte erst vor einem Jahr ein Smartphone rausgebracht, bei dem man den Akku binnen Sekunden per Knopfdruck, gegen einen anderen austauschen konnte. Geniale Idee, allerdings wurde ihnen die Bude nicht eingerannt.


----------



## Bluebird (18. Februar 2017)

ich hab ja noch immer nen alten Trekstor MP3 Player , das ding ist mittlerweile 4 Jahre alt das Display ist gesplittert aber das ding laeuft immer noch tadellos bei Hoerbuchern muss ich jetzt auch kein Displa sehen , die packt man drauf und dann laufen die der reihe nach durch  
Der Punkt ist ich verrbauche praktisch jedes Jahr 2 neue Marken AAA Akkus , die dinger verschleissen einfach bei regelmaessigem Gebrauch und der alte Player kommt mit einem vollen Akku noch auf ueber 40 h !
Guckt man sich die neuen Player mit internem Akku an ist bei 20 h ende , aber hey nen Mp3 Player braucht ja heute ein 2 zoll Oled ohne gehts ja nicht , als wenn jemand auf dem Briefmarken display jemals Bilder angucken wuerde ! geschweige denn Videos !
ich will mir garnicht vortsellen wenn der alte Player mal verreckt udn ich entweder auf ein 5 Eu China Schrott Teil umsteigen muss oder einen dieser fest verbauten Akku Bomber , auch wenn der Akku da robust sein sollte denke ich kaum das der mehr als die 2 Marken NiMh  Akkus in der laufzeit schlagen kann !

Was da bei Handys Tablets Maeusen etc so an abfall anfaellt will ich mir da garnicht vorstellen , alle diese Geraete haetten gar nie auf denn Markt kommen duerfen ohne Wechsel Akku ! zumindest  wenn die Welt Perfekt waere !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

Mag ja sein das bei vielen ein Tausch bei der Fluktuation der Geräte nicht mehr aktuell ist aber es soll auch Leute geben die nicht das Neuste brauchen und daher etwas aus 2. Hand reicht und es dabei lange nutzen wollen. Auch wenn wir zur Wegwerfnation verkommen muss es nicht sein das ein Akku im Gehäuse verkleistert ist da es nun mal Pottsäue gibt die Mülltrennung mit wegwerfen gleichsetzen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (18. Februar 2017)

> So könnte bei Beschädigung eines Akkus ein Brand entstehen.


Da muss man bei manchen Handys wohl nicht mal mit dem Schraubendreher zu stechen versuchen.  Klar, dass da Lobbyarbeit geleistet wird.
Das Eine sind *Hardwarereparaturen* insbesondere beim Display, Akku oder Touchsensor.
Das Nächste wäre eine garantierte *Softwareunterstützung*. Falls man nicht selbst supporten will, sollte man aber wenigstens den Bootloader entsperren und somit freie Software zulassen. Mein Toshiba-Tablet hängt immer noch mit Kitkat rum.
Die Power der Handys reichen abgesehen vom Zocken mittlerweile problemlos für jeglichen Alltagskram. Mein One Plus One plane ich mal auf weitere 4 Jahre ein - Lineage sei dank und den Reserven des halbwegs starken Akkus.
Beim Smarthome hoffen wir mal dasselbe. Nach weiteren DDos Attacken wird man vllt. mal auf aktuellere und sichere Software mehr hoffen.
*Sicherheit* und *Langlebligkeit* liegen wohl noch nicht im Interesse des Marktes oder der Politik. Wachstum wohl viel eher ...
P.S.: Mein Gebrauchtanteil liegt bei knapp 90%. Die letzten Jahre wurde nur im Forum eingekauft was ging.


----------



## KrHome (18. Februar 2017)

> Ein Argument Apples gegen das Gesetz ist die  Gefahr bei unsachgemäßer Reparatur eines Laien. So könnte bei  Beschädigung eines Akkus ein Brand entstehen.


Ja genau. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern als jedes Handy einen Wechselakku hatte. Jede Woche hat man irgendwo was über einen Brand gelesen, weil die Leute ihre Akkus unsachgemäß gewechselt haben. Furchtbare Zeiten waren das.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Beim Smarthome hoffen wir mal dasselbe. Nach weiteren DDos Attacken wird man vllt. mal auf aktuellere und sichere Software mehr hoffen.



Die Realität sieht noch schlimmer aus: "Smart Home": So leicht haben es Einbrecher | Plusminus Video | ARD Mediathek
Hoffnung, das sich die Hersteller da drum kümmern sollte man sich da nicht machen.


----------



## Alreech (18. Februar 2017)

Das schlimme ist das die Lobby es sogar schon schafft in den taz Werbung für fest verbaute Akkus unterzubringen:
http://www.taz.de/!5368622/


----------



## CiD (18. Februar 2017)

> Ein Argument Apples gegen das Gesetz ist die Gefahr bei unsachgemäßer Reparatur eines Laien. So könnte bei Beschädigung eines Akkus ein Brand entstehen.


Als ich das gelesen habe, musste ich herzhaft lachen. 

Klar, da war ja kürzlich was...Samsung, Galaxy Note und Akkubrand. Ja, das klebt den Leuten wohl noch im Kopf. Zumindest scheint Apple darauf zu spekulieren und dieses Desaster ist dann natürlich ein gefundenes fressen für Apples Gegenargumentation. Nur blöd das hier ein Fertigungsfehler Schuld gewesen sein soll und keine "Fremdreparatur".

Hier noch so ein Ding:


> Last year, industry lobbyists told lawmakers in Minnesota that broken glass could cut the fingers of consumers who try to repair their screens


Quelle

Ulkig


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2017)

Zumal die Notes ja auch verklebte Akkus hatten und deshalb jetzt im ganzen Sondermüll ([FONT=&quot] 420 Tonnen[/FONT]) sind.
Kommentar zum Galaxy Note 7: Nach der Image- kommt die Umweltkatastrophe | heise online


----------



## Bluebird (19. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal die Notes ja auch verklebte Akkus hatten und deshalb jetzt im ganzen Sondermüll ( 420 Tonnen) sind.
> Kommentar zum Galaxy Note 7: Nach der Image- kommt die Umweltkatastrophe | heise online



wie gesagt , eigentlich sollte kein Geraet mit verklebtem Akku denn man nicht tauschen kann verkauft werden duerfen , aber die Gerichte werden belastet mit entscheidungen ob ein Design geschuetzt ist weil das Tablet von XY auch runde ecken hat oder nicht ...
und so ein scheiss wie das Geraet wuerde dadurch groesser werden sollte man nicht gelten lassen , am besten find ich ja in Fernbedienungen von Samsung finden sich schon Knopfzellen CR 2232 statt AAA Akkus , wobei das von der Groesse keinen unterschied machen wuerde ...


----------



## Pilo (19. Februar 2017)

Was haben die für ein Problem...die brauchen die Ersatzteile und die Reparatur doch einfach nur so teuer oder teurer wie ein neues Gerät machen (was ja generell schon Normalität ist) und die Sache regelt sich von selbst.


----------



## KrHome (19. Februar 2017)

Pilo schrieb:


> Was haben die für ein Problem...die brauchen die Ersatzteile und die Reparatur doch einfach nur so teuer oder teurer wie ein neues Gerät machen (was ja generell schon Normalität ist) und die Sache regelt sich von selbst.


Akkus kriegst du leicht nachgebaut - in mehr oder weniger guter Qualität. Der Akku ist ja dann auch die mit Abstand kritischste Komponente, da potenziell hoher Verschleiß. Das wäre schonmal viel wert.

Bei komplexeren Teilen, wie dem Display wird man natürlich um Originalzubehör nicht herumkommen. 

Die Automobilbranche macht das längst so wie du sagst: Überteuerte Ersatzteile, an denen man nochmal ordentlich verdienen kann. Aber selbst da befinden wir uns im Wandel hin zu Produkten (Autos), die ein Hobbyschrauber (vorallem wegen der Elektronik) kaum bis garnicht mehr selbst reparieren kann.


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2017)

http://images.apple.com/environment/pdf/Apple_Environmental_Responsibility_Report_2016.pdf
Mag ja auch viel Eigenwerbung sein, aber beim Umweltschutz seh ich Apple jetzt nicht unbedingt als schwarzes Schaf.

Den Akku bekommt man beim iPhone problemlos getauscht, würd ich auch nirgends anderes machen lassen als beim Hersteller selbst.
iPhone Servicepreise – Apple Support


----------



## orca113 (19. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Apple ist ja dafür bekannt teuren Schrott zu verkaufen, der sich nicht reparieren lässt. Würde natürlich deren Geschäftsmodell kaputt machen.



Hört doch mal auf so ein gehate zu veranstalten. Was du da postest ist kompletter Schrott. Das stimmt überhaupt nicht.
Beispiel bzw Fall bei mir: 13" MBP von 2009 der Freundin Ende letzten Jahres, es wurde mit der Zeit immer heißer, konnte sie mit leben. Aber plötzlich Trackpad und Tastatur kein Mucks mehr. Zum Gravis gebracht gefragt ob Reparatur möglich ist die sagten ja melden uns morgen. Kostenvoranschlag neues Trackpad, Tastatur und reinigen inkl wlp erneuern keine 310€. 

Ding rennt wie wieder wie neu. Kostenpunkt Neugerät damals ca 1100€. Nach ca 7 Jahren vollkommen ok.

Erzählt nicht so einen Stuss rum.

Habt ihr euch mal ein Surface angeguckt? Das ist verklebt und ich denke wesentlich schlechter zu reparieren.

Allerdings sollte die News stimmen ist es ein starkes Stück.


----------



## The-GeForce (19. Februar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Man kann die Haftung auch relativ einfach ausschließen, in den AGBs wird das regelmäßig gemacht, das ist also kein Problem.



Das mag ja sein, dass man so etwas in die AGBs schreiben kann. Wir reden hier trotzdem noch immer von den USA. Und mein plakatives Beispiel mit dem heißen Kaffee war nun einmal leider kein Witz. Mit etwas gesundem Menschenverstand sollte einem klar sein, dass es schmerzt, wenn man sich ne Tasse heißes Erfrischungsgetränk in den Schoß kippt. Trotzdem musste der Verkäufer damals eine geradezu absurde Schadenersatzsumme bezahlen. Das Rechtsystem der USA ist, was solche Dinge angeht, nicht mit unserem zu vergleichen. Von daher würde ich als Anbieter von Elektronik auch keine Lust haben, auch nur an irgend einer Front die Möglichkeit zu schaffen, in solche Konflikte verwickelt zu werden. Mein, zugegeben völlig übertriebenes, Beispiel war ja beabsichtigt so formuliert: Am Ende ist Apple nicht wegen des Feuers aus dem Akku sondern wegen der Umstände drum herum vor Gericht. Irgend ein geldgeiler Anwalt findet sich immer um so einen Unsinn vor ein Gericht zu ziehen.


----------



## Herb_G (19. Februar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist das verhältnismäßig wenig Leute ihren Akku austauschen und sich die Hersteller diese Option recht einfach sparen können. Ich persönlich kenne keinen, der dies in den letzten 10 Jahren getan hat (der letzte hat vor 15 Jahren einen neuen Akku für sein uraltes Siemenshandy gekauft)



Ein Grund, warum das so ist, ist die Bauweise. Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten den Akk eines HTC One M8 gewechselt, das war echt tricky. Mit Fön Klebestellen anwärmen, etc. Aber auch da liegt der Hund begraben . LG hat´s mit dem G5 dann vorgemacht, wie´s geht, ist aber wohl von den Verkaufszahlen ziemlich auf die Schnauze gefallen.

 Freien Reparaturwettbewerb ausschalten ist Monopolbildung. Die Wegwerfmentalität der Konsumenten und die gewollte und geplante Obszoleszenz der Firmen unerträglich, ab das ist ja ohnehin die Schwachstelle des herrschenden Wirtschaftssystems, ohne Wachstum, koste was wolle, zerbricht das Kredigeldsystem.


----------



## yingtao (19. Februar 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf so ein gehate zu veranstalten. Was du da postest ist kompletter Schrott. Das stimmt überhaupt nicht.
> Beispiel bzw Fall bei mir: 13" MBP von 2009 der Freundin Ende letzten Jahres, es wurde mit der Zeit immer heißer, konnte sie mit leben. Aber plötzlich Trackpad und Tastatur kein Mucks mehr. Zum Gravis gebracht gefragt ob Reparatur möglich ist die sagten ja melden uns morgen. Kostenvoranschlag neues Trackpad, Tastatur und reinigen inkl wlp erneuern keine 310€.
> 
> Ding rennt wie wieder wie neu. Kostenpunkt Neugerät damals ca 1100€. Nach ca 7 Jahren vollkommen ok.
> ...



Die alten Dinger kann man noch reparieren. Bei denen gibt es noch offizielle Software und Pläne wo man genau nachgucken kann an welchem Messpunkt welche Spannung anliegt und sehr schnell defekte Komponenten austauschen kann. Problematisch sind die neueren Geräte ab 2014 wo die offizielle Apple Software einem nur noch sagt Mainboard austauschen oder Tastatur austauschen. Irgendwelche Pläne zu den Platinen gibt es offiziell nicht mehr sondern nur noch selbst erstellte auf Basis alter Pläne. Das Trackpad der neuen Macbooks kann man nicht mehr so einfach austauschen, da die per Chip an das Mainboard gebunden sind. Heißt, Trackpad kaputt, Trackpad+Mainboard neu. Auf dem Mainboard ist der RAM verlötet was es dann nochmals teurer macht. Das Trackpad kostet vielleicht 10-15€ und das Aus- und Einbauen ist nicht so kompliziert aber Apple will nicht die Software rausrücken mit der man das neue Trackpad an das alte Mainboard koppeln kann. Den Chip vom alten Trackpad kann man auch nicht auslesen weil der eine Sperre drin hat und sich einfach selbstzerstört. Ähnlich schaut es bei den neueren iPhones ab dem iPhone 5 oder 6 aus wo der Homebutton an das Mainboard gekoppelt ist. 

Zur News. Apple hat schon ältere Versuche der Right to Repair Bill vereitelt wo gesagt wurde das die Rausgabe von Plänen oder Software zu mehr Plagiaten aus China führen würde, die Pläne und Software Firmengeheimnisse sind, man den Nutzer vor inoffiziellen Reparaturshops schützen muss usw. Hat bisher immer funktioniert jedoch gab es andere Gesetzesentwürfe wo andere Firmen ähnliche Punkte angeführt hatten und die Punkte entkräftigt wurden wodurch Apple Jahr für Jahr die alten Argumente nicht mehr nutzen können.



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, dass man so etwas in die AGBs schreiben kann. Wir reden hier trotzdem noch immer von den USA. Und mein plakatives Beispiel mit dem heißen Kaffee war nun einmal leider kein Witz. Mit etwas gesundem Menschenverstand sollte einem klar sein, dass es schmerzt, wenn man sich ne Tasse heißes Erfrischungsgetränk in den Schoß kippt. Trotzdem musste der Verkäufer damals eine geradezu absurde Schadenersatzsumme bezahlen. Das Rechtsystem der USA ist, was solche Dinge angeht, nicht mit unserem zu vergleichen. Von daher würde ich als Anbieter von Elektronik auch keine Lust haben, auch nur an irgend einer Front die Möglichkeit zu schaffen, in solche Konflikte verwickelt zu werden. Mein, zugegeben völlig übertriebenes, Beispiel war ja beabsichtigt so formuliert: Am Ende ist Apple nicht wegen des Feuers aus dem Akku sondern wegen der Umstände drum herum vor Gericht. Irgend ein geldgeiler Anwalt findet sich immer um so einen Unsinn vor ein Gericht zu ziehen.



Die Sache mit dem Kaffee war aber eine andere. Es gibt in den USA Gesetze wo drin steht wie heiß Nahrungsmittel mindestens und maximal sein dürfen. Der Kaffee von McDonalds war damals an die 100°C heiß obwohl er nur maximal 76°C heiß sein durfte. Der Frau wurde eine Mitschuld nachgewiesen (einen Becher Kaffee im Auto zwischen den Beinen festhalten ist fahrlässig) und die große Schadenssumme kam zustande weil es eine Sammelklage war mit mehreren Hundert Klägern. Die Frau wurde als Hauptklägerin genutzt weil eine alte Frau mit Verbrennungen 3. Grades medienwirksamer ist als irgendwer der sich die Hand verbrannt hat. An Geld hat sie aber nur um die 20.000$ bekommen mit denen sie die Krankenhausrechnungen bezahlen konnte. Heutzutage haben die Kaffeeautomaten ein Thermostat eingebaut wodurch der Kaffe nicht mehr so heiß verkauft werden kann. Auch bei den Automaten für den Hausgebrauch kommt der Kaffee seitdem nicht mehr so heiß raus. In einem ähnlichen Fall letztes Jahr in einem Starbucks hat der Kläger gegen Starbucks verloren weil der Kaffee innerhalb der gesetzten Temperaturgrenzen lag.

Wenn Apple Pläne oder Software raus gibt haftet Apple für diese Pläne und Software. Sind die Pläne oder Software fehlerhaft, haftet Apple für die Schäden die durch den Fehler entstanden sind. Wenn z.B. im Plan steht der Akku liefert Spannung X Volt mit Y Ampere und jemand verbaut einen nachgebauten Akku der genau diese Werte liefert und es geht irgendwas kaputt dann ist Apple daran schuld. Wird aber ein Akku verbaut der nicht die Werte liefert ist der Reparaturservice schuld. In der Vergangenheit haben Apple und auch andere Hersteller entsprechende Pläne und Software rausgegeben und waren rechtlich abgesichert. Würden Hersteller diese Unterlagen wieder veröffentlichen wären sie wieder rechtlich abgesichert.

Den Herstellern geht es einfach darum das sie mit dem Reparaturgeschäfft viel Geld machen können. Nimmt man z.B. das iPhone 6. Zum Release kostete es um die 1000€ für das Topmodell. Bei vielen ist dann der Homebutton kaputt gegangen weil etwas Feuchtigkeit in das Gerät gelangt ist z.B. weil man es beim Sport am Körper getragen hat. Der Homebutton kostet als Ersatzteil 5€, ist aber per Chip an das Mainboard gekoppelt. Sprich anstattt irgendwie 20-30€ für neuen Homebutton+Ein- und Ausbau zu zahlen verlangt Apple 600€ um das komplette Mainboard+Homebutton zu tauschen und man kann vorher seine Daten nicht sichern. An das alte Mainboard kann Apple dann einen neuen Homebutton koppeln und als Ersatzteil für das nächste iPhone nutzen


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Februar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Man kann die Haftung auch relativ einfach ausschließen, in den AGBs wird das regelmäßig gemacht, das ist also kein Problem.


Man kann die Haftung nicht per AGB ausschließen, wenn sie gesetzlich geregelt ist.
Solche AGBs sind ungültig.



Alreech schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist das die Lobby es sogar schon  schafft in den taz Werbung für fest verbaute Akkus unterzubringen:  ...


Das Kampfblatt für die Unterdrückten und Entrechteten bringt so eine Gülle?
Vielleicht hätte man mal jemand fragen sollen,  ... .

Servicefreundlichkeit ist in die Geräte hineinkonstriert.
Schaut euch mal einen alten Telefunken- /Nordmende- / Grundig- / rft Radiokassettenrecorder aus den 70er - 80er Jahren an.

Man löst vier Schrauben und das Gerät ist vollständig geöffnet.
Nach weiteren 6 Schrauben lassen sich alle Bestandteile komplett trennen.

Die Teile kann man heute noch in Minuten reparieren.

Bei den Japanern sieht meist der HF-Bereich des Radios aus, wie eine Schüssel Spaghetti.


----------



## Bluebird (19. Februar 2017)

Pilo schrieb:


> Was haben die für ein Problem...die brauchen die Ersatzteile und die Reparatur doch einfach nur so teuer oder teurer wie ein neues Gerät machen (was ja generell schon Normalität ist) und die Sache regelt sich von selbst.


Das macht Apple doch schon seit fast 20 Jahren so , hast du mal bei denen was reparieren lassen ? wenn da bei einem IMac das equivalent eines Mobo verreckt kannst du gleich nen neuen kaufen , das hat damals schon viele meiner eingeschworenen Apfel Freunde zum PC getrieben ... verreckt da das Mobo 100 Eu altes raus neues rein und weiter gehts und nicht 500 Eu oder mehr was denn Gebr wert zum Teil schon uebersteigt und immer verreckt der Mac kurz nach Garantie , das kommt noch oben drauf


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2017)

Da gehts ums selberbasteln, so was kann ich durch die AGB`s sehr wohl ausschließen.
"Unsachgemäße Reparatur"

@Bluebird
Wenn man noch nie was bei Apple reparieren hat lassen, sollte man sich vielleicht zurückhalten.
Der Reparatursupport ist bei denen erstklassig und die Preise absolut OK.
Ein Arbeitskollege hat sein MacBook Pro von 2010 vorletztes Jahr in Kulanz repariert bekommen. (Mainboardtausch)
Und auch andere Reparaturen wurden für überschaubares Geld flott erledigt.
Die Mac's bei uns im Betrieb sind absolute Dauerläufer, wenn da mal eine Reparatur 20% mehr kostet als sonst, ist das auf die Laufzeit gesehen absolut kein Problem.


----------



## Bluebird (19. Februar 2017)

Herb_G schrieb:


> Ein Grund, warum das so ist, ist die Bauweise. Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten den Akk eines HTC One M8 gewechselt, das war echt tricky. Mit Fön Klebestellen anwärmen, etc. Aber auch da liegt der Hund begraben . LG hat´s mit dem G5 dann vorgemacht, wie´s geht, ist aber wohl von den Verkaufszahlen ziemlich auf die Schnauze gefallen.
> 
> Freien Reparaturwettbewerb ausschalten ist Monopolbildung. Die Wegwerfmentalität der Konsumenten und die gewollte und geplante Obszoleszenz der Firmen unerträglich, ab das ist ja ohnehin die Schwachstelle des herrschenden Wirtschaftssystems, ohne Wachstum, koste was wolle, zerbricht das Kredigeldsystem.



Naja ob das LG an der Funktion gescheitert ist will ich mal bezweifeln , ich denke das dieses Feature denn Kunden es einfach nicht wert war an anderer Stelle abstriche zu machen , wie immer die auch gewesen sein moegen ...


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Beispiel bzw Fall bei mir: 13" MBP von 2009 der Freundin Ende letzten Jahres, es wurde mit der Zeit immer heißer, konnte sie mit leben. Aber plötzlich Trackpad und Tastatur kein Mucks mehr. Zum Gravis gebracht gefragt ob Reparatur möglich ist die sagten ja melden uns morgen. Kostenvoranschlag neues Trackpad, Tastatur und reinigen inkl wlp erneuern keine 310€.



Schau, bei dem Probook von meinem Vater konnte ich die Tastatur selbst wechseln und das waren gerade mal 3 Schrauben. Hat mich nicht mal 30€ gekostet. Aber wenn man bereit ist dafür Apple noch mal 300€ hinterher zu werfen, bitte.
WLP hab ich auch schon bei mehreren Notebooks selbst gewechselt, inklusive kompletter Kühlerreinigung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

> Servicefreundlichkeit ist in die Geräte hineinkonstriert.
> Schaut euch mal einen alten Telefunken- /Nordmende- / Grundig- / rft Radiokassettenrecorder aus den 70er - 80er Jahren an.
> 
> Man löst vier Schrauben und das Gerät ist vollständig geöffnet.
> Nach weiteren 6 Schrauben lassen sich alle Bestandteile komplett trennen.


Auch da gab es schon Geräte die eher an eine Schrauben Teststation glichen oder man die Armanzahl einiger indischer Gottheiten benötigten. Gut in der heutigen Zeit muss man ja schon bei den einfachsten Geräten einer Krake gleichen. Leider wird der Trend immer weiter ausgereizt und jeder Mist als elektrisches Helferlein angeboten


----------



## Bluebird (19. Februar 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da gehts ums selberbasteln, so was kann ich durch die AGB`s sehr wohl ausschließen.
> "Unsachgemäße Reparatur"
> 
> @Bluebird
> ...



haha Witzig , das werd ich meinen Freunden gleich mal so sagen , das war bestimmt deren eigene Schuld so wird es sein ...
Es ist einfach mal so das Appel aussen Hui innen Pfui ist und das schon seit Jahren und kapput gehen darf da besser auch nichts , sonst ziehen die dich aus .
Wenn du das anders siehst an einem Beispiel was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mal glauben kann , die verkaufen schlisslich ihre Garantieverlaengerungen nicht umsonst fuer teuer Geld dann auch Gut .


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2017)

Garantieverlängerungen kosten auch bei anderen Herstellern Geld.
Was hätte die Reparatur denn damals gekostet?


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Februar 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da gehts ums selberbasteln, so was kann ich durch die AGB`s sehr wohl ausschließen.


Wohl nicht:


> Dadurch sollen auch nicht autorisierte *Serviceunternehmen *in der Lage sein, adäquate Reparaturen vorzunehmen


Diese Unternehmen geben eine Gebrauchtgerätegerantie in allen Fällen, in Deutschland jedenfalls.

Apple möchte einen Werkstattschutz für seine absolut überzogenen Servicepreise durchprügeln, so wie die Autofirmen für ihre "Fach"werkstätten.
Mein Schrauber lacht sich immer tot ... .

Viele freie Unternehmen beherrschen ihren Job wesentlich besser, als die "zertifizierten".


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2017)

Apple verkauft keine originalen Ersatzteile an nicht authorisierte Werkstätten.
Ohne originale Ersatzteile auch keine fachmännische Reparatur.

Das es auch gute inoffizielle Werkstätten gibt, bezweifle ich gar nicht.
Wenn die freien Werkstätten nur minderwertige Ersatzteile verbauen, fährt man da auch kein zweites mal hin.
Und die Automobilhersteller verweigern dir dann auch jegliche Garantieansprüche.

Was ist jetzt überzogen an einem Akkutausch um gut 90€?
Der Handyladen um die Ecke macht das auch nicht für einen 10er und wie willst du sicher sein das er dir keine qualitative Zeitbombe einbaut?


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Februar 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Apple verkauft keine originalen Ersatzteile an nicht authorisierte Werkstätten.


Das ist ja die Masche.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ohne originale Ersatzteile auch keine fachmännische Reparatur.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Ich muß keine Apple-RAMs einbauen, wenn Kingston, Crucial, G.Skill, Corsai oder Patriot gleich- oder höherwertige Komponenten liefern.
In meinem Auto werkeln auch hochwertige Zweithersteller günstiger und genau so sicher - oder besser.




Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn die freien Werkstätten nur minderwertige Ersatzteile verbauen, fährt man da auch kein zweites mal hin.


Genau das will Apple erreichen mit dem Lieferboykott.




Abductee schrieb:


> Und die Automobilhersteller verweigern dir dann auch jegliche Garantieansprüche.


Nö.
Bei gleichwertigen Ersatzteilen niemals.

Hab ich in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht erlebt.



Abductee schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt überzogen an einem Akkutausch um gut 90€?


Nichts.
Wer hat denn solche Dumpingpreise?

Bei einem frei wechselbaren Akku gäbe es das Problem gar nicht.

Ein guter Samsung Akku kostet um die 39.- EUR.

Wechselkosten = 0 EUR, da es auch ein Kleinkind kann.


Abductee schrieb:


> Der Handyladen um die Ecke macht das auch nicht für einen 10er und wie willst du sicher sein das er dir keine qualitative Zeitbombe einbaut?


Gegen einen Stundenlohn von 80,- EUR hab ich nichts.
Ich mach selber professionell Service.

Aber wenn man zum Wechseln einen Pentalobe statt eines Kreuzschlitzschraubenziehers benötigt und dann noch die Elektronik auf "Apple-Stur-Modus" schaltet, weil sich die Device-ID des Akkus geändert hat und das nur Apple beheben kann - dagegen hab ich was.
Ich hab ein paar Jahre Handyservice hinter mir ... .

Ja, ich weiß, das gibt es auch bei Autoteilen. 
Gekröpfte Winkelringschlüssel und der gleichen sind da auch oft nötig.
Ich hab ein paar Jahre Handyservice hinter mir ... .

Ein Gesetz gegen die ausufernde Wegwerfkonstruktionen wäre schon ein kleiner Anfang.

Ich hab absolut nichts gegen Apple.
Kein Thema, solange das Magnesium läuft.

Wehe, wenn nicht.


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> Ich muß keine Apple-RAMs einbauen, wenn Kingston, Crucial, G.Skill, Corsai oder Patriot gleich- oder höherwertige Komponenten liefern.
> In meinem Auto werkeln auch hochwertige Zweithersteller günstiger und genau so sicher - oder besser.



Wenn ich unsere HP-Maschinen nicht originalen HP-RAM einbaue und dann zur Garantie einschicke, wird mir die auch verweigert.
Da kocht jeder Hersteller das gleiche Süppchen.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nichts.
> Wer hat denn solche Dumpingpreise?


https://support.apple.com/de-at/iphone/repair/service/pricing

Ich seh da wirklich keine Wegwerfmentalität, meine Geräte wurden bei Apple jedesmal repariert.
Aber ja, ein Akku zum selber wechseln erspart schon was.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

Der andere Punkt wäre dabei das man mit Pech etliche Wochen auf die Reparatur warten darf bei der Einschickerei und die Kapazitäten werden die sicherlich auch nicht erhöhen


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Februar 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn ich unsere HP-Maschinen nicht originalen HP-RAM einbaue und dann zur Garantie einschicke, wird mir die auch verweigert.


Vom HP-Service?
Komisch, bei meinen Geräten nicht.



Abductee schrieb:


> Da kocht jeder Hersteller das gleiche Süppchen.


Ganz klar nein.





Abductee schrieb:


> https://support.apple.com/de-at/iphone/repair/service/pricing


Du bist da wohl in die falsche Spalte gerutscht ... .



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich seh da wirklich keine Wegwerfmentalität, meine Geräte wurden bei Apple jedesmal repariert.


Ein Displaytausch nach 3 Jahren schlug da mal mit 800.- EUR bei einem MacBook zu Buche.
500.- EUR das Display und 300.- EUR die Arbeitsleistung.
Das ist unverhältnismäßig.

Der identische RAM, der für einen iMac 21 Zoll 300.- EUR kostet, kaufe ich für einen PC für 75.- EUR und baue ihn in den iMac 100% funktionsfähig ein.

Das ist servicefreundlich?

Die Produkte von Apple sind hervorragend, die Servicepolitik ist ein Scheiß, sorry.



Abductee schrieb:


> Aber ja, ein Akku zum selber wechseln erspart schon was.


Weshalb muß das erst immer in Gesetze gegossen werden, ehe es die Hersteller umsetzen.

Es gab mal eine andere Konstruktionsmentalität, wie schon erwähnt.

Aber heute muß man ja zum Lampenwechsel den Kotflügel abbauen oder beim Akkuwechsel das Gehäuse ganz öffnen.


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2017)

Was passt bei der Spalte nicht?


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Februar 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was passt bei der Spalte nicht?


Mehr fällt Dir nicht ein ... ?
EOT.


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2017)

Ich versteh das Problem nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Batterietausch kostet gut 90€, was stimmt an meiner Aussage nicht?


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Februar 2017)

Don't feed them.
.


----------



## orca113 (20. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schau, bei dem Probook von meinem Vater konnte ich die Tastatur selbst wechseln und das waren gerade mal 3 Schrauben. Hat mich nicht mal 30€ gekostet. Aber wenn man bereit ist dafür Apple noch mal 300€ hinterher zu werfen, bitte.
> WLP hab ich auch schon bei mehreren Notebooks selbst gewechselt, inklusive kompletter Kühlerreinigung.



Es ist mir egal wie günstig du an irgendwas gekommen bist. Fakt ist das du es reparieren konntest. 

Du widersprichst dir doch nebenbei noch...

@ wuselsurfer: Warum leerer Beitrag?


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> @ wuselsurfer: Warum leerer Beitrag?


Der ist nicht leer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

Mal schauen ob Apple damit durchkommt


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob Apple damit durchkommt


Mr. Cook wollte doch ausziehen mit der Firma aus Steuerwunderland USA, falls die Ente an die Macht kommt.
Jetzt kann er mal beweisen, daß er sein Wort hält.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mr. Cook wollte doch ausziehen mit der Firma aus Steuerwunderland USA, falls die Ente an die Macht kommt.
> Jetzt kann er mal beweisen, daß er sein Wort hält.



Mal schauen ob er sein Wort hält.


----------



## projectneo (21. Februar 2017)

Klar sind die Unternehmen dagegen, und ich kann es auch verstehen. Das wird zu einem unbeherrschbaren Problem. Ein Smartphone Display zu tauschen ist schwierig, die sind verklebt, alles ist eng und man sollte wissen was man tut.
Oder wie sieht es mit dem 65" TV aus? Wie soll da der Laie ein Bauteil tauschen? Es wird immer alles kompakter, was auch gut ist. Wenn dann die Reparatur nicht klappt wir womöglich noch der Hersteller verklagt, dass das eigene Gerät nun keine "Spider-App" mehr hat sondern gar nicht mehr geht. 

Lieber sollten Gesetze geschaffen werden, die überhöhte Ersatzteilpreise und Dienstleistungspreise verhindern. Ein neuer Touchscreen am Iphone 170€?!. Davon sind 30€ für den Einbau und 140€ fürs Display, dank der ganzen Schätzungen im Netz weis man, dass so ein Displey gerade mal 20-30$ Dollar kostet ...


----------



## JendrixXx (21. Februar 2017)

projectneo schrieb:


> Klar sind die Unternehmen dagegen, und ich kann es auch verstehen. Das wird zu einem unbeherrschbaren Problem. Ein Smartphone Display zu tauschen ist schwierig, die sind verklebt, alles ist eng und man sollte wissen was man tut.
> Oder wie sieht es mit dem 65" TV aus? Wie soll da der Laie ein Bauteil tauschen? Es wird immer alles kompakter, was auch gut ist. Wenn dann die Reparatur nicht klappt wir womöglich noch der Hersteller verklagt, dass das eigene Gerät nun keine "Spider-App" mehr hat sondern gar nicht mehr geht.
> 
> Lieber sollten Gesetze geschaffen werden, die überhöhte Ersatzteilpreise und Dienstleistungspreise verhindern. Ein neuer Touchscreen am Iphone 170€?!. Davon sind 30€ für den Einbau und 140€ fürs Display, dank der ganzen Schätzungen im Netz weis man, dass so ein Displey gerade mal 20-30$ Dollar kostet ...




1. "[...]dank der ganzen Schätzungen im Netz weis man, dass so ein Displey gerade mal 20-30$ Dollar kostet ..."

Wie jetzt? Wissen oder Schätzen? Anhand von Schätzungen etwas wissen zu wollen ist ein Paradebeispiel für ein Paradoxon.
Man kann allerhöchstens erahnen, dass dem so wäre - und dieser Ahnung eine Wahrscheinlichkeit beimessen.  
Aber sei es drum, ich denke auch, dass der Hauptanteil des Preises als Servicepauschale aufgerechnet wird.


2. "[...]Wenn dann die Reparatur nicht klappt wir womöglich noch der Hersteller verklagt, dass das eigene Gerät nun keine "Spider-App" mehr hat sondern gar nicht mehr geht. [...]"

Ich kann zwar nicht für die USA reden, aber in Deutschland halte ich das für ein Gerücht. 
Zwar mögen die Kennzeichnungspflicht und die Auflagen in den USA ziemlich hoch sein und dazu beitragen, dass auch die dümmsten aller Menschen vor Schaden bewahrt werden müssen (siehe Kaffee oder Katze in Mikrowelle), ich sehe aber noch nicht, wie das eigenständige "hantieren" an Geräten und dessen darauf folgende Beschädigung dazu führen soll, dass jemand verklagt wird. Gut, verklagt vielleicht doch, aber mit welchen Erfolgsaussichten?

Das halte ich selbst in den USA für etwas absurd. Diese Klage kann ich mir nur dann erfolgreich vorstellen, wenn nicht davor gewarnt wurde die Reparatur selbstständig durchzuführen.


3. "[...]Klar sind die Unternehmen dagegen, und ich kann es auch verstehen. Das wird zu einem unbeherrschbaren Problem. Ein Smartphone Display zu tauschen ist schwierig, die sind verklebt, alles ist eng und man sollte wissen was man tut.[...]"

Auch wenn ich der Aussage generell zustimme, so stellt sich mir die Frage, wie Samsung zu diesem Satz steht, wenn man an die Akkuprobleme denkt?
Wird leben schon lange nicht mehr in einer Zeit, in der die Masse der Produkte so konzipiert wurden, dass diese lange halten und unkaputtbar sind - wird leben in einer Zeit, in der es nur noch darauf ankommt den maximalen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften.
Und dieser Gewinnmaximierungsgedanke hindert das ein oder andere Unternehmen daran sich tatsächlich auf das zu fokussieren, was man kann - genauso wie Endkunden beim Versuch der Reparatur.

Du hast recht, wenn du meinst, dass eine der Probleme die absurden Reparaturkosten sind. Allerdings sind diese Reparaturkosten oft auch hausgemacht.
Wie bei der Software, tendiert auch der Hardwaremarkt dazu, teilentwickelte Produkte auf den Markt zu werfen und dann zu schauen was passiert.
Es hat schon einen Grund, warum handgearbeitete Schuhe (egal aus welchem Land) tendenziell um ein vielfaches länger halten, als Massenware aus Kik und Co. - einfach weil das Konzept dahinter nicht der Massenmarkt ist.

Die Beherrschbarkeit des Problems liegt in der statischen Sichtweise. Reparatur wird heute nicht mehr als Zusatzservice gesehen, sondern als Standbein der Wirtschaftlichkeit. Mit Service verdient man Geld, viel Geld und vor allem immer wieder.
Und um Hilfsbereitschaft zu demonstrieren, werden dann 2-, 3-, 5-Jahres-Abos für Versicherungen in den Produktlebenszyklus eingebaut, der nicht nur das Leben dieser Produkte künstlich verlängert, sondern deren Instandsetzung auch noch was kosten lässt. 

Alles in allem enden wir immer wieder beim selben Gedanken: Gewinnmaximierung.
Samsung wollte damals auch 800 € von mir (für ein Gerät, dass schon damals ein Auslaufmodell war, als ich es gekauft hatte), um einen ELKO auszutauschen (Garantie ausgelaufen).
Ohne Vorwissen, mit Hilfe von Youtube, einer Stunde Zeit und mit 16 Cent Wareneinsatz habe ich das Problem dann eigenständig behoben.


Ich verstehe die Firmen. Warum sie so denken.
Gut finden muss ich es dabei aber nicht.


----------



## Colorona (21. Februar 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Problem nicht?
> Batterietausch kostet gut 90€, was stimmt an meiner Aussage nicht?



Na eben, da hast du es ja. 90€ für einen Akkutausch? Der Akku kostet denen maximal 20€ und die restlichen 70€ sind dann die Idiotengebühr. 90€ für einen neuen Akku sind absolut überzogen, noch dazu wenn man den Neupreis der Geräte bedenkt und wie lange die dann halten. Über die Garantiezeit kommen sie meistens gerade noch, aber danach fangen sie schon zu zicken an. Das ist zwar bei anderen Herstellern genauso, aber deren Produkte kosten dann meistens nicht so viel und werden nicht als "Premium" beworben, obwohl sie im Vergleich durchschnittlich sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

Es hat der Käufer letztlich selbst in der Hand sich zu informieren und solche Gebaren abzustrafen aber Apple ist preislich halt exklusiv und entsprechend sind eben die Preise für den Service


----------



## Tech_13 (22. Februar 2017)

Louis Rossmann für richtige Reparaturen durch, Apple ersetzt i.d.R doch nur Zeug, oder das ganze Gerät. Und was die "Reparaturen" betrifft: Can Louis beat the genius bar while wasted off Jagermeister? - YouTube damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Februar 2017)

projectneo schrieb:


> Klar sind die Unternehmen dagegen, und ich kann es auch verstehen. Das wird zu einem unbeherrschbaren Problem. Ein Smartphone Display zu tauschen ist schwierig, die sind verklebt, alles ist eng und man sollte wissen was man tut.
> Oder wie sieht es mit dem 65" TV aus? Wie soll da der Laie ein Bauteil tauschen? Es wird immer alles kompakter, was auch gut ist. Wenn dann die Reparatur nicht klappt wir womöglich noch der Hersteller verklagt, dass das eigene Gerät nun keine "Spider-App" mehr hat sondern gar nicht mehr geht.
> 
> Lieber sollten Gesetze geschaffen werden, die überhöhte Ersatzteilpreise und Dienstleistungspreise verhindern. Ein neuer Touchscreen am Iphone 170€?!. Davon sind 30€ für den Einbau und 140€ fürs Display, dank der ganzen Schätzungen im Netz weis man, dass so ein Displey gerade mal 20-30$ Dollar kostet ...


Es gibt durchaus Leute die auch ein iPhone-Display wechseln können. Kostet zwar Geld, aber immer noch billiger als Apples "Service" in Anspruch zu nehmen. 
Wer als Laie ein Bauteil tauschen will, der wird auch mit diesem Gesetz Pech haben. 

Einer Kollegin ist ihr Samsung (irgendein Mittelklasse-Modell) runtergefallen, Display kaputt. Reparatur bei Samsung: 180€, mehr als ein neues Gerät kosten würde, mehr als für das Gerät bezahlt wurde. Zum nächsten Handyshop gebracht, dort wurde alles für 50€ gemacht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2017)

JendrixXx schrieb:


> 1. "[...]dank der ganzen Schätzungen im Netz weis man, dass so ein Displey gerade mal 20-30$ Dollar kostet ..."
> 
> Wie jetzt? Wissen oder Schätzen?


Ein originales iphone 5 Display kostet um die 45-55 EUR, je nach Händler.
Nehmen wir mal den Mittelwert 50-. EUR.

Dann sind die Wechselkosten mit 40 EUR tatsächlich angemessen.

Auch in Österreich.





JendrixXx schrieb:


> Die Beherrschbarkeit des Problems liegt in der statischen Sichtweise. Reparatur wird heute nicht mehr als Zusatzservice gesehen, sondern als Standbein der Wirtschaftlichkeit. .


Bein Handys eindeutig: nein.

Da wird Service als notwendiges Übel angesehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

Die würden am liebsten natürlich gleich ein Neugerät über Tisch schieben, deswegen scheinen die Preise so vorgeschoben zu sein


----------



## Schnabel93 (17. März 2017)

Mir ist schon klar warum, weil sie nämlich weiterhin ihre albernen Apple Care Versicherungen an den Mann/Frau bringen wollen um sogar an den Leuten noch zusätzliches Geld zu verdienen, bei denen das Telefon nicht einmal runterfällt. Es gibt ja ganze Reperatursets mit Displays für 70€. 

Das ist natürlich nicht so ein lukratives Geschäft, wie für eine Reperatur 200€ abzuknöpfen. Bei mir war es damals sogar so, dass ich mein iPhone gebraucht bei eBay gekauft habe und mir die Leute im Apple Store dann gesagt haben, dass sie mein iPhone leider nicht reparieren können, da es ja nicht aus einem deutschen Apple Store kommt... Zum kot**en.


----------

